# "Abriss"



## Fabian (2. April 2002)

Hi!

Ich habe auf ner Seite folgendes Bild gesehen:







Ich finde das ganz huebsch.. ;-)

Wie mache ich so einen "Abriss"?

Waer fuer jede hilfe Dankbar 

Bis dann

PS: Auf dem Bild oben sieht es etwas komisch aus.. also das "brauen" ist der abriss.. (geht am besten auf http://www.codemasta.de und schauts euch mal an! thx ;-)


----------



## freekazoid (2. April 2002)

heyhoi axess

also das sind dirt brushes. haufenweise übereinandergefegt.
wenn du mehr darüber erfahren willst dann hab ich dir hier 2 links:
>> link #uno <<
>> link #due <<

bei fragen >> schreien!
viel spass damit


----------



## Fabian (2. April 2002)

**

MhH

Danke


----------



## F|ghtEr (2. April 2002)

*...*

Ich versteh garnet was du meinst sorry ^^


----------



## freekazoid (2. April 2002)

@ fighter
was verstehst du denn ned?
dieses 'mhh'? naja das peil ich auch ned. :{}


----------



## Fabian (2. April 2002)

MhH = Cool, DANKEEEEEEE =)

Naja, man muss nix mehr verstehen  

Ich weis jetzt wie =)

Somit is alles wie es sein soll  

Bis dann


----------



## freekazoid (2. April 2002)

achsooooo 

hat mich gefreut! kein problem!


----------



## F|ghtEr (2. April 2002)

mhmhmh .. (bei mir "ruhe ich denk nach") 

hmh, also, ich hab net verstanden was axess wollte ... *g* sonst haett ich auch geholfen 

Naja *breitgrins*

cYa


----------

